# Advice for Deciding Between Spain or Portugal?



## Brexugee (Dec 16, 2019)

Hoping for some info on the differences between moving to these countries. I've visited both quite a few times (Spain more), and love both. So our decision will be partly based on the kind of property we find, and some practical considerations.

We're so far thinking about the Granada area of Spain, and the Lisbon area of Portugal. In both cases we want somewhere quiet, peaceful, and with countryside - but within easy access of the city and to beaches. It does seem like properties in that area of Spain are cheaper than in the Portugal area, though we're wondering if that expense might be balanced by healthcare, taxes, etc.

We also like that an EU passport only takes 6 years in Portugal v 10 in Spain, and have read that Portugal is much more dog-friendly.

Any advice, opinions, and experience appreciated!

PS: is it okay to cross-post this in the Spain page, too?


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

You might want to consider your income tax implications too. Portugal has a Non Habitual Resident status for income taxes for new residents that lasts 10 years. It can be quite substantial depending on where you come from, sources of income, and occupation. I know for me (I am retired and from the USA) the income taxes in Portugal would be about 1/3 of what they would be in Spain for the first 10 years after residency. After 10 years I believe Portugal income taxes would be a little higher for me (maybe 10%).

I cannot help you with your decision as I have not been to either country yet. I wanted to live in Italy but the income taxes are very high so we are traveling to Portugal in a couple of months to see if we like it. Good luck with your search and your upcoming move.


----------



## Brexugee (Dec 16, 2019)

John and Cecil said:


> You might want to consider your income tax implications too. Portugal has a Non Habitual Resident status for income taxes for new residents that lasts 10 years. It can be quite substantial depending on where you come from, sources of income, and occupation. I know for me (I am retired and from the USA) the income taxes in Portugal would be about 1/3 of what they would be in Spain for the first 10 years after residency. After 10 years I believe Portugal income taxes would be a little higher for me (maybe 10%).
> 
> I cannot help you with your decision as I have not been to either country yet. I wanted to live in Italy but the income taxes are very high so we are traveling to Portugal in a couple of months to see if we like it. Good luck with your search and your upcoming move.


Thanks, that's very helpful. We've looked up the NHR scheme and it is certainly a point in Portugal's favor! We're not retired or of retirement age, but live mainly on savings and investment income with some self-employment. We basically get by but it's low, so not being taxed for 10 years would be a big help.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Setting aside any financial considerations do you not feel that the decision should be based on wider criteria?

Preference for which language you have existing ability in or interest to study and absorb
The attitude of the inhabitants in your selected area to the idea of welcoming newcomers
History and Culture of the chosen area
Access to recreational activities
Affordability of the right kind of property for your lifestyle
Availability and quality of services like health care in the immediate area
Communications - Including Internet, good roads and access to International airports with affordable connections.
The intangible 'feeling' that a place is right for you.


----------



## Brexugee (Dec 16, 2019)

MrBife said:


> Setting aside any financial considerations do you not feel that the decision should be based on wider criteria?
> 
> Preference for which language you have existing ability in or interest to study and absorb
> The attitude of the inhabitants in your selected area to the idea of welcoming newcomers
> ...


Absolutely - those are really our main criteria. Financial issues were secondary, but knowing about them might tip the scales, all other things being equal. Most of the factors you listed we see as fairly equal at this point, though once we go again to narrow down areas we'll pay a lot of attention to the "intangible feeling" for sure.

I'd say the main "unequal" things at this point are more affordable properties in Spain, vs the other financial incentives of Portugal. I'm also slightly more inclined to learn Spanish properly, though that's not due to any extensive existing knowledge but just general familiarity. I do like Portuguese as a language, too. Either way it will be a serious challenge!

Attitudes towards newcomers - I've read that Portugal is more welcoming, but not sure I experienced any differences during visits. We'll pay attention to that when we visit because we're definitely not the type to move to another country just to be among English-speaking expats. We'd like to make local friends.


----------

